# 4 months round europe



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

i know this is a skyline forum, but guess most of us are into all kinds of transport. i've just finished 4 months, on the "roger waters, the wall" tour, and got a few interesting snaps along the way, i'll put a couple up, and if people are interested, i'll add some more


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

stumbled across this f50, in wandsworth, right at the end of the tour, as i was delivering my truck load of gear around holland and london.


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

oh yeah, this was parked next to it, the first 599 gto i've seen


----------



## neilstafford (Apr 3, 2005)

so on a tour like the wall, there are quite a few crew working on each gig, that travel from gig to gig, making sure the show happens for the fans. this is how the crew get around. they are sleeper/tour buses, most have either 14 or 16 bunks, and are fully loaded with all the toys, they are stunning bits of kit, custom built, and approx 600,000 euros a pop. beat the street have, i think, approx 50 at present.


----------

